
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (October 2018) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com I
make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps, and my open-source
Android app Ceilingbounce has happy users.

I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure,
Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

Some public facing things I've worked on:

[https://priceonomics.com](https://priceonomics.com)

[https://survis.com](https://survis.com)

[https://remarkbox.com](https://remarkbox.com)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
niftylettuce
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

    
    
      - Designer UI/UX (Sketch)
      - Developer (Node.js)
    

niftylettuce@gmail.com

[https://github.com/niftylettuce](https://github.com/niftylettuce)

------
dataflower
SEEKING WORK/SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: Sydney & Brisbane, Australia / Remote

EMAIL: eric AT dataflower.com.au

WEBSITE: [https://team.dataflower.com.au](https://team.dataflower.com.au)

We're a team of Postgres/React.JS/Docker developers and we're looking for
another project to work on.

Our lead frontend engineer, who is available 10-20 hours a week, is the Lead
Engineer at Ladbrokes, and his specialty there is in React.JS/Node.JS.

Personally I am also a Postgres/Python expert with 8 years full time
experience, and we've got a AWS/DevOps/Docker specialist on the team as well.

How can we help?

~~~
dataflower
We do Python/Django as well.

------
nunoarruda
SEEKING WORK | Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Portugal

Remote work: Yes

Portfolio:
[https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio](https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nunoarruda](https://github.com/nunoarruda)

Resume: [https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 25,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC Full stack engineer
with 6 years experience delivering software. Experienced working for startups
and larger corporations in fast-paced environments. Comfortable eliciting
requirements from stakeholders, developing software specifications and
implementing the software specified on time. Experienced developing full
solutions: frontend, backend, mobile, devops, sql database reporting, email
marketing, machine learning and conversion funnel optimization.

I have developed software used by thousands of paying customers in Javascript
(React, React Native, jQuery, Node.js), Python (Django, Flask, keras,
tensorflow, ml-engine), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), Mobile native languages (java,
objective-c), Go, SQL (postgres, sqlite) and cloud providers (Amazon Web
Services, Ansible, docker, kubernetes and Terraform).

Experienced in the restaurant, healthcare (hipaa compliance), hospitality,
beauty and e-commerce industries.

Interested in Deep Learning and Blockchain technologies. Experienced in
solidity.

Email morenoh149@gmail.com

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/)

[http://harrymoreno.com/about](http://harrymoreno.com/about)

------
Down_n_Out
FREELANCER - Open to opportunities.

Location: Gent/Belgium

Remote: YES (preferred actually)

Willing to relocate: Maybe in the future (travel on occasion is fine though)

Technologies: Cloud (AWS/GCP/Azure/DO/...), Docker, K8S, OpenShift, Linux,
Windows, Automation (Terraform, Packer, Ansible, ...), CI/CD (some hands-on
knowledge, more architectural),

Résumé/CV: On request

Email:zephyrict [at] gmail . com

Hi interested reader! I'm an experienced System Engineer turned Solution,
Cloud and Technical/Infrastructure Architect, my knowledge is quite broad but
focussed on Cloud and Automation. I am a consultant, I have my own company (1
man company) and work short to long term opportunities. I love to share my
knowledge and to design the perfect solutions that will contribute to your
company's success! I design in-house solutions (from private-cloud to HA
systems, DR, and more) as well as purely (public) Cloud solutions, my
preferred Cloud platform is AWS but I have experience with other platforms as
well. I also have experience with Docker/Container solutions, both in
production as well as in DEV/ACC. If you're looking for an experienced
Architect with real hands-on experience, able to talk with all sides and
linking business with tech, don't hesitate to contact me!

------
pswail
SEEKING WORK | Location: UK | Remote only

I'm Paul, a full-stack web developer specialising on the AWS platform with
personal experience as a SaaS startup founder.

I help small product teams focus more on shipping quality web apps and less on
infrastructure and operational overhead.

Technologies: Node, Vue, Angular, React, Lambda, API Gateway, DynamoDB,
MongoDB, RDS, Kinesis, EC2, ECS, Docker, Redis and many more...

Step 1: I'll help you flesh out your idea into a feasible version 1 that fits
your budget and timeline.

Step 2: I'll build a slick, professional web app that your users will love.

Step 3: I'll set up a robust, secure and scalable production environment.

Step 4: We'll iterate based on user and stakeholder feedback.

Step 5: I'll offer options for ongoing support and/or handover to in-house
engineers.

I've delivered many small and large scale web apps for prestigious clients in
Europe and North America (examples in link below) and I'd love the opportunity
to work on yours if things are a good fit.

Pricing options start at £15k ($20k) and I'm only available for contract work,
not equity arrangements.

Check out the testimonials and case studies of my work and then let's chat:
[https://winterwindsoftware.com/services/](https://winterwindsoftware.com/services/).

------
zephyrfalcon
SEEKING WORK -- Gainesville, FL -- remote/freelance

I am a very experienced Python developer, having used the language in all
kinds of areas and situations, including web development (Flask, Django,
Pylons, Google App Engine, etc), GUI development, database access (using MS
SQL Server, MySQL, and Postgres), ORMs, REST APIs, scripting, backend
development, automated testing, web crawling/scraping, data extraction and
parsing/ETL, parsing, language implementation, games, etc.

I am looking for full-time or part-time work, either one is fine. If you are
looking to get a small project done, or you have an existing project where
some maintenance work needs to be done (perhaps on a regular basis), then I
would love to hear from you.

I am also available for technical writing (I kept a programming blog for many
years, mostly about Python).

(For the record: Although Python is my main programming language, I am also
interested in, and have worked with, many other programming languages,
including C, D, Delphi, Go, C#/Mono, Ruby, OCaml, Prolog, Lisp, Scheme, etc,
on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux systems. I am also available to work on
projects in these languages.)

Website: [http://aquila.blue](http://aquila.blue)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER. Philadelphia & New York. Local only.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

    
    
      • Ruby & Rails
      • Elixir & Phoenix
      • Kubernetes, Docker, AWS Lambda
      • Python
      • React, Angular
      • React Native
      • .NET
      • iOS, Android
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Denver, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://fitnessration.com.sg](https://fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a full-stack developer with 18 years experience. My specialties are Rails,
Postgres and Chef/AWS. I'm also very comfortable in Angular, Vue, React, Java,
and Python (lots of projects in Django, Flask, and CLI tools for DevOps and
ML). I've made modest contributions to Rails, Postgres, and lots of other OSS
projects.

At the low level I've done paid work writing custom Postgres extensions with C
and SIMD CPU instructions and implementing performance-critical network
services with Rust. At the high level I can design and wireframe features,
show their business value, talk to customers, lead other developers, mentor,
consult on application architecture, and advise on scaling/performance. You
don't want me to pick your color scheme though. :-)

I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and a good
communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team member. I
value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/world-wide

We make sure your site doesn't go down on Black Friday.

Hi, I’m Lee Whalen, Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps
consultancy with deep experience in providing business results through
technical solutions.

We help SaaS companies save money through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Business results we’ve obtained for our Clients include:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr by environment-wide migrations from Rackspace
fully managed hardware to a privately hosted Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ Cut DevOps engineer 'time to first commit' from two weeks to two days with
documentation and optimized onboarding processes

\+ Developed a custom API-driven provisioning tool that allowed VMs to deploy
independent of the cloud provider backend

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there. Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

Resume/CV: [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)

Email: hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

------
Abdur91
SEEKING WORK Location: Lahore,Punjab,Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies: angular js, angular, es6, react, redux,, webpack, html5, css3,
sass, scss,python, Django, building restful api’s, git, grunt, mysql,
postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku,vagrant,Flask,numpy,scipy

Email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

Linkedin:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-
rehman-8281284a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-rehman-8281284a)

profolio:[https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-
rehman/portfolio](https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-rehman/portfolio)

blog :[https://medium.com/@abdur91](https://medium.com/@abdur91)

As a experienced full stack web developer having 4 years of experience in
multiple technologies,My main experience lies in developing modern web
applications,perferably in angular 4 with backend in python mainly.The backend
framework can be dajngo,or flask depending upon the client's
requirments.Having delivered many projects successfully, I know what it takes
to build, lead, grow and maintain a web application

------
LoremTech
SEEKING FREELANCER

I work at a startup called Lorem: www.asklorem.com - We are a marketplace that
connects business owners with our network of skilled freelance developers and
designers. The pitch: sit anywhere in the world, we match you with clients,
streamline the project management, and send payment immediately.

Experts are making between $1,500 - $8k / month @ $45-$80/hr at the moment.

We've been getting a huge surge of new WordPress, Shopify, and Wix projects
and are looking to quickly bring more developers into the network. If you know
of anyone, please ask them to apply here [https://www.asklorem.com/become-an-
expert](https://www.asklorem.com/become-an-expert)

Here are some reviews Product hunt: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/ask-
lorem](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/ask-lorem) Our blog:
[https://www.asklorem.com/blog/from-the-experts-
olivia](https://www.asklorem.com/blog/from-the-experts-olivia)

More questions? charlie.fogarty at asklorem dot com

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK.

Location: India

Remote possible: Yes. Prefer remote.

Profile:
[https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)

Creator of xtopdf, PDF creation toolkit for Python, used by some orgs.
Freelance developer, consultant and trainer for many years. Worked with many
startups. Employee at a few large and small US & Indian companies earlier.

Skills: Python, C, SQL and database design, Unix & Linux, shell, awk, sed,
etc., web dev (back end), REST, XML-RPC, PDF generation & PDF text extraction,
command-line utility dev (wrote IBM dW article on creating Linux CLI utilities
in C), Flask, SQLAlchemy, software design, testing. Some Ruby, Rails and Java
earlier too.

Was team leader of a successful Windows C database middleware product; did a
lot of Unix C work too.

Overview of xtopdf (my PDF toolkit for Python):
[http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf)

xtopdf creates business reports & simple PDF ebooks. Supports 20+ input
formats. Works on CLI, desktop and Web UIs, on Linux, MacOS and Windows.

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin, World - Content Marketing / Marketer

_______________________________

Are you looking for someone to promote your Tech Startup / Product / Idea? I
love to create traction for these sorts of things. Currently I am working with
other brands to get out their name. Don't hesitate to reach out to me, someone
who is eager to work with you, rather than outsourcing it to a generic agency.

_______________________________

What I do:

\- Content Production (Blog, Product, Newsletter, Push Notifications, Social
Media)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign (e.g. Drip Campaigns), Mailing Lists)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Guidance, SEO, Conversion Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion on third-party Platforms (Social Media, Reddit,
HN, Niche Websites, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization / Assistance (Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registration, Initial
Setup)

_______________________________

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Looking forward
to hearing from you.

Where you can find out more about me:
[https://www.iamliesa.com](https://www.iamliesa.com)

------
alexpetralia
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Wrocław, Poland
      Remote: Yes
      Technologies: Python (pandas, scikit-learn, selenium, BeautifulSoup), SQL, NoSQL, React, Redux, AWS
      Résumé/CV: www.polyteknium.com
      Email: apetralia@polyteknium.com
    

We’re a full-service product and engineering team for the financial services
sector based out of Wrocław, Poland. We’ve worked in hedge funds and broker
dealers, and we’ve worked as close to the data as you can get. We decided to
base our operations out of Wrocław, Poland because you get to work with
extremely talented developers (ranked 3rd in the world) at rates that don’t
make your eyes bleed (hint: SF, NYC).

We primarily work with large data sets (ie. transactional or financial data),
analytics dashboards, CRUD apps, financial reporting, and other data-related
processes (eg. extraction, cleaning, etc.). On the data side, we work in
pandas/SQL/NoSQL (both self-hosted and cloud). On the app side, it’s
django/React.

If you have any questions about how we can help, feel free to shoot me an
email at: apetralia@polyteknium.com

------
DominikSerafin
SEEKING FREELANCER | QuoteToMe.com | Winnipeg, Canada | Frontend React (+MobX)
Developer | Contract/Freelance | REMOTE Our mission is to build a more
informed, harmonized, and thriving construction community.

We are a young and well funded startup that is building a modern communication
and quoting platform for contractors and equipment rental companies.

We Are Looking For Someone...

→ Who knows how to write clean, modular, composable, properly scoped and named
code in React + MobX (and vanilla JavaScript/ES6).

→ That knows how to implement new features or improve existing ones based on
provided designs and make them even better using good UX considerations and
good sense of aesthetic.

→ That can self-sufficiently debug & implement solutions with minimal
direction in a sometimes ambiguous environment.

→ Knows how to write code that works across a multitude of devices, screen
sizes and browsers.

→ That is always learning, open minded, collaborative, open to new ways of
doing things and open to receiving and providing constructive feedback.

→ With experience in working in a remote "asynchronous communication"
environment via Slack, Email, etc. And who knows how to communicate via
english language with clarity in both technical and non technical matters.

→ That understands values of maintainable and clean codebase and code
standards.

→ Has at least basic understanding and experience with GIT (+GitHub).

→ Enjoys taking ownership and responsibility for their work.

Please fill in the form under this URL to apply:
[https://goo.gl/forms/2C3xOmpwkCWlv2XG3](https://goo.gl/forms/2C3xOmpwkCWlv2XG3)

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK

Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Résumé/CV: See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Email: sw@seanw.org

Technologies: Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years
experience including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, Vue,
jQuery), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova.

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku, AWS and
Firebase.

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to deliver the required
changes.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews.

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Recent example project (website auditor Chrome extension, rated 4.9/5 with
~15K+ active users): [https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
embrangler
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we’re on a mission to perfect our working lives all while learning,
building, and enjoying our free time.

We're looking for software engineers who want to create their own career path
on their own terms. Engineers who value the flexibility to work on several
different projects along with the opportunity to keep learning.

If you're a good communicator, you're self-sufficient & you're passionate
about the work you do and have been looking for a new, exciting opportunity to
grow, come work with us!

We're looking to start you part-time and go from there.

## Technologies

You are at least mid-level to senior in one or both of these:

* React, React Native

* Python (3+) / Django (2+)

## Bonuses

* Freelance/project experience (most important)

* Familiar w/ GraphQL (second most important)

* Familiar w/ Heroku

* Familiar w/ AWS

* Native iOS or Android experience

* Understanding of databases, SQL

When applying, please include:

* Location and preferred working hours (US timezone required, US-based preferred)

* Details about your direct experience with React, React Native, Django and GraphQL.

* Current and near term (e.g. next 3 months) of availability, range is OK. Must be at least 10 hours a week.

For more info visit
[https://www.uplift.agency/careers/](https://www.uplift.agency/careers/)

Apply by email: work@uplift.agency

------
stevelosk
SEEKING WORK - Seattle, WA or remote.

I am an Android Developer that recently completed a Bachelor's degree program
in Software Development. Besides school assignments, I have built and
published mobile apps for Android, including a UV index weather app, and a
side-scrolling platform game with Unity.

Top technologies are Android, Java, SQL, and C#, but I have done Windows
development as well.

[https://stevedlosk.wixsite.com/steve-
losk](https://stevedlosk.wixsite.com/steve-losk)
[https://github.com/SteveDLosk](https://github.com/SteveDLosk)
[https://linkedin.com/in/steve-losk-6a473aba/](https://linkedin.com/in/steve-
losk-6a473aba/)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Steve_Losk...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Steve_Losk.The_Octavian_Game)

stevedlosk@gmail.com

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: Latin America

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Rust, Elixir; Languages
(secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, SQL, JavaScript;

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts,
projects)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less strong, but pretty interested
still in the last 2.

At the moment I'm available part-time because I'm working for my client on a
Sharetribe.com web service.

My 2 latest projects are:

    
    
      - Url Shortener: https://NullUrl.xyz
    
      - Platform based on Sharetribe, ask me for the link

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

rcummings[@]nerevu[●]com

Hi I'm Reuben. An MIT trained consultant, open source contributor, and
speaker. I use data to help companies improve their operations, products, and
services.

Organizations use libraries I've developed for ETL, stream processing, and
data analysis.

Specialties: APIs, process automation, screen scraping, data analysis /
visualization, and SPA development.

Rate: $4.5k / wk (~35hrs)

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas, Twisted)

* Coffee/JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

Info:

* about: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano)

* portfolio: [https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/](https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/)

* talks: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXSxQ3TsYFG4C_l)

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe | REMOTE with frequent visits

A high-grade self-managing team of two specialized in mapping out, designing,
and delivering complex custom-built web applications on time.

We work with both established companies and passionate entrepreneurs to help
them polish their ideas, turn them into state-of-the-art working products, and
bring those products into the market.

We have a lot of positive experiences working with non-technical founders and
guiding them through all stages of the product lifecycle.

Reach out and let's discuss your current challenges and future plans to see
whether we're a good fit.

Read more: [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/)

Get in touch: ivor@codetree.co

Sample passion project (2015):
[https://movieo.me/movies](https://movieo.me/movies)

Preferred tech: React.js, es6+, webpack, npm, Yarn, Ruby on Rails, Elixir,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Elastic, AWS, Capistrano, Docker

------
scanr
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

ActiveTrial [https://www.activetrial.com/](https://www.activetrial.com/) helps
biotech companies manage their clinical trial budgets.

We're looking for someone that can commit to a six month contract at approx 20
hours a week and that has the following skills:

\- React (vanilla JS)

\- NodeJS

\- Postgres

\- Docker

Ideally in a timezone near the UK (plus or minus 4 hours)

Contact: jobs@activetrial.com

~~~
wale
Are you looking for a fullstack Developer or both frontend and backend
developers?

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL, python
(Django, Flask, AppEngine)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or native-mobile apps
and take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineers turned freelancers who started Uplift to build
amazing software and solve complex problems.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We specialize in React, React Native, GraphQL and Django/python.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
JamesBarney
SEEKING WORK / Remote with limited travel / Based in Houston, Texas

Location : Houston, Tx

What I Do: C# .NET Web/Mobile/Desktop/Cloud Development

Technologies : Pretty much the whole Microsoft stack(ASP.NET
Core/Xamarin/WPF/Azure/Cloud/Office Plugins, even the occasional bit of Excel
vba)

Specialties: Anything Microsoft, real time, office plugins.

Experience : Most recent projects

* Building out an successful MVP for a legal technology start up(ASP.NET Core, Azure)

* Constructing a client facing real-time physics engines for fortune 100 company.(PI, influx db)

* Office and Office 365 plugins.

I know a lot of the developers, especially in the start up scene look at .NET
technology and think yuck. Well I feel the exact opposite, I've always been
really excited about the Microsoft stack. If your company is looking to do
some .NET work(legacy systems, integrating with enterprise/office/AD), and
want someone who is excited about solving those problems in .NET please reach
out.

Contact : James[at]dovetailsoftware.io

------
csbartus
SEEKING WORK -- WordPress designer and developer

* Location: Cluj Napoca, Romania

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Maybe

* Technologies: WordPress, Front-end design and development

* Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/GtJHdf](https://goo.gl/GtJHdf)

* Email: bartus.csongor@gmail.com

I'm an experienced WordPress developer and front-end designer / developer.

One of my works was featured on Brutalist Websites and another on
WordPress.org themes.

I'm looking to create emerging websites with new aesthetics. Like one of
these:

* [http://metamn.io/](http://metamn.io/)

* [http://metamn.io/gust/](http://metamn.io/gust/) (featured on Brutalist Websites)

* [https://morethemes.baby/](https://morethemes.baby/)

* [https://morethemes.baby/blog/](https://morethemes.baby/blog/) (featured on WordPress.org)

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 9 years of experience. I worked on a wide
range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available. Would like to work on your MLPs (Minimum Lovable
Product).

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise. The thing needs to launch, but first
impression matters too.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React + MobX, FeathersJS, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, DevOps

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/)

Feel free to email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

I am a strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and streaming pipelines, and cares about producing clean, elegant,
maintainable, robust, well-tested Scala / Spark code.

Core Skills:

● Kafka, Spark Streaming, Avro

● Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

● Distributed Systems Coordination (ZooKeeper)

● Feature Engineering for Machine Learning

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes/GKE, JVM tuning for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups. I have
recently architected and engineered the infrastructure and big data parts of
an end-to-end, turnkey ML platform. References upon request.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Rate: $125/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Prototype development. Feasibility studies. Data migration,
transformation, and processing.

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

I focus particularly on taking on “weird” or niche data or exploratory
projects end-to-end; things that wouldn’t be a fit for a standard web or
development agency.

Previous work:

* Custom domain specific language (DSL) to encode business rules for computer vision system (Common Lisp)

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
prophetjohn
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY (NYC) or remote | Part-time only

I'm a full-stack software engineer with over 7 years of experience. I've spent
most of my time building software with Ruby on Rails, but also have extensive
experience with JavaScript and the React ecosystem.

I've also spent my fair share of time orchestrating docker containers with
Kubernetes and creating design systems with CSS modules and SASS.

I can help scope out requirements and deliver an MVP for your product, or
quickly bang out an already well-defined project. Either approach will result
in a high quality product and clean, well-tested and maintainable code that
can easily be built upon.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshua-
clark-0b7a6436/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshua-clark-0b7a6436/)

Email: atxjclark@gmail.com

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
gilli
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

Product designer and interface developer from Iceland.

\---

I can help you with:

UX Design - Let's work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes
and finally mockups that will be easy to use and pleasing to the eye.

Front-end development - Building a front-end needs attention to details. I got
the skills to work with your developers, or on my own, to make the end result
great.

See my previous work at [https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

Related links:

* Portfolio: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

\---

------
leahhamilton
SEEKING WORK -- Freelance Writer/Editor/Proofreader

Location: Berlin/Remote

Willing to relocate: No

Skills: Academic and feature/article writing, tender writing, web content
creation, copywriting, editing, proofreading

Qualifications: LLB, BA(Hons) History, further education in economics,
sustainable development, urbanism

Areas of expertise: Law (online privacy, space law, marketing law, medical
negligence, corporate/tax), women's health, urbanism and development,
sustainability

Languages: English (fluent), German (intermediate), French (beginner)

I am a writer and editor with over 7 years of experience, and a background as
a commercial lawyer. You can view some samples of my writing at:
[https://www.clippings.me/users/leahhamilton](https://www.clippings.me/users/leahhamilton)

Contact me at nzleah(dot)hamilton(at)gmail(dot)com

------
chroman
SEEKING WORK - Remote iOS Developer from Mexico.

I am a highly experienced iOS Developer based in Mexico with 6 years of
experience. Over the last 5 years I’ve worked on more than 30 native iOS apps
including client, in-house and own App Store apps.

I've successfully helped to ship more than 10 high-profile iOS apps including:
MLB.com At Bat, HBO Now, NHL, WWE, The Blaze, Action Network, etc.

My main contract (Full-time) is ending soon and I'm looking forward to moving
on to new and exciting projects.

GitHub: [https://github.com/chroman](https://github.com/chroman)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/0j6sohdvkunjsur/ChristianRoman_res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/0j6sohdvkunjsur/ChristianRoman_resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hello@christianroman.net

------
husseinzaki
SEEKING WORK Location:Cairo,Egypt Remote:Yes

willing to relocate:Yes (with VISA support)

Technologies:

    
    
       Proficiencies:Front-End Developer (UI-Developer)
    
       Languages:Javascript,HTML5,CSS3,Jquery,Bootstarp,Materialize
    
       Framework:React.js,Node.js
    
       Collaboration:Git,Slack
    

Resume/CV:[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fvwxsna79mya01e/HusseinZaki%20Resu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fvwxsna79mya01e/HusseinZaki%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email:husseinlotfizaki@gmail.com

Linkedin:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/husseinzaki/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/husseinzaki/)

Github:[https://github.com/Hussein90/](https://github.com/Hussein90/)

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality ARKit Development

– Growth

I specialize in developing iOS apps. Several of my apps were handpicked and
featured worldwide by Apple. I've built social, gaming, messaging, lending,
consumer, and location-based products. I'm presently building a product based
on ARKit 2. I am a startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing
expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit, iMessage extensions, Firebase, AWS, Sketch,
Heroku, HTML5, CSS3, Wireframing, UX, and SQL.

Website: [https://atmorales.com](https://atmorales.com)

Email: tony@atmorales.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Crypto
consultant. Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
anilgulecha
SEEKING FREELANCER - Bangalore/India, REMOTE.

Are you a domain expert in one of the following: ReactJS, Angular 2, Spring
Boot, Golang, NodeJS, Ruby on Rails, Django (or any other popular web
framework)?

We are looking for experts that can create real-world projects for testing the
skills of software developers. If you think you'd be a good fit to create
these projects.

You're ideally in Bangalore, as it'll make it easy to meet in person when
needed, but this can also work for anywhere in India -- if you are a good fit.
It's OK to also do this as a weekend gig if you have a day job. Our main
criteria is expertise in your chosen framework.

Please reach out and I'm happy to discuss more. The work is 25-50k a working
project/question (usually 10-20 hours).

Email: DevContent@hackerrank.com

------
bowlich
SEEKING WORK - Remote, short-term/part-time projects

Full LAMP stack developer with seven years of experience working in front and
back-end development of e-commerce and internal workflow-management software.

I can help with identifying technical requirements from stakeholders, complete
MVP development, automation of production and development environments, or
modernization of legacy PHP applications.

Location: Arizona

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Jekyll/Static Site Generators,
Linux, Ansible, Domain Driven Design, Zend Framework 1 & 2+, Doctrine, Slim,
Silex, Code Igniter, and WordPress

Resume:
[http://joehallenbeck.com/static/hallenbeck_resume.pdf](http://joehallenbeck.com/static/hallenbeck_resume.pdf)

Email: joe@joehallenbeck.com

------
yannicksprk
SEEKING WORK - Front-end Developer | Remote | part-time

I'm a Front-end/Mobile developer and I can help you build your products (MVP
or not) so you can make money and make your customers happy.

I have 4 years of experience in Front-end development and 2 years of them
working remotely in distributed teams. I'm interested in building front-ends
for SaaS apps, functional programming, and user experience.

\- Location: France

\- Remote: Yes, remote only

\- Willing to relocate: No

\- Technologies: Front-end development (React, Redux, Elm, PureScript, Vanilla
JS/jQuery, CSS, HTML, etc) and Mobile development (React Native, Expo)

\- Résumé/CV: sparkyspace.com/files/yannickspark_resume_2018.pdf

\- Website/Github: sparkyspace.com / github.com/YannickDot

\- Email: yannickspark.contact [at] gmail.com

------
archceiling
SEEKING FREELANCER

We're a new London-based recruiting company for IT professionals. After years
in the biz and being fed up with the abusive slave culture of IT consulting,
we’ve decided to do it ourselves and give the kind of service we've looked
for.

If you’re fed up with the system as it stands, send us your CV and we’ll start
an intelligent conversation that we hope will become a successful working
partnership.

Over 40s? Oh yes, please!

We are currently looking for senior systems engineers / SREs in Western Europe
and the Chicago area (remote work is generally a possibility) with the
following skills:

\- AWS

\- Python

\- Linux admin experience

\- CI/CD tools experience (Jenkins, GoCD, Git, etc.)

\- Logging/Monitoring tools

\- Exposure to Big Data technologies & architecture

\- Docker, Kubernetes

\- Java/Scala

\- DevOPS

Send your CV and cover letter to: cv@archceiling.com

------
Reith
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Mid-level back-end developer

Programming: Erlang, Python, JavaScript, C, Java, Kotlin, C++, Bash and PHP

DevOps: Docker, Mesos, LXC, Rancher, DC/OS, Ansible, Juju, *stat tools

DB: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, Redis, Elasticsearh and Cassandra

Relocation: Maybe, after a month or so remote

Timezone: GMT+4.5 | available to work any time of day

CV: [https://www.reith.ir/cv/cv-priv.pdf](https://www.reith.ir/cv/cv-priv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/reith](https://github.com/reith)

E-mail: ameretat.reith@gmail.com

I'm a software developer with 5 years of professional experience. I worked as
UI developer, network developer, back-end developer, data engineer and
development lead.

------
SuperJC710e
SEEKING WORK | Toronto, ON | Toronto or REMOTE

=======================================================================

Location: Toronto ON CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux/BSD System Administration, Shell Scripting, Apache, Nginx,
MySQL, VMware, Puppet, cfEngine, Cobbler, Foreman, (DevOps Engineering),
Retail POS Systems, SLEPOS, working on my AWS Arch, some Python, PHP &
Javascript, some Network/Firewall Design, Setup, Maintenance & Security, some
Windows Server Administration

Résumé/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark)

Email: jason.e.clark+jobs@gmail.com

=======================================================================

------
ggabelmann
SEEKING WORK

Location: Currently Mexico, usually British Columbia, Canada.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably not.

Technologies: Mostly server-side with some frontend. Java, JSP, Spring, MySQL,
Git.

Resume: [https://ggabelmann.github.io/](https://ggabelmann.github.io/)

Email: greg.gabelmann@gmail.com

I have over a decade of experience, mostly server-side and Java but I've done
some frontend work with whatever framework happens to be popular at the time.
I like to do "full-lifecycle" development and release to production
frequently. I've been learning about Rust and hope to write a Network Block
Device server with it when I find some time.

------
dgsiegel
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany | Remote | Travel possible

Digital Strategy Consultant with more than a decade experience and a host of
happy customers. Looking for visionary entrepreneurs that need help to bring
old-school sales techniques into a digital world

Specialities: Digital Strategy, Positioning & Digital Marketing, Marketing
Automation, Effective Websites, User Experience (UX) and Information
Architecture

Technologies: JavaScript (Node.js, React, AngularJS, jQuery), Python, PHP, C,
CSS (CSS3, SASS, Less, postcss), Drupal, Wordpress

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dgsiegel.net](https://www.dgsiegel.net)

Email: daniel+hn@dgsiegel.net

------
kamil_rafikov
SEEKING WORK - Russia, REMOTE

I’m specialized in development and management of large complex web-based
projects (on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony stack) with a size of several hundreds
functional components. This experience includes active work with large poorly
documented code bases created by other developers. Other half of my background
consists of self-financed self-studies in social sciences, biology, and arts.

My CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2018.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2018.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

Skype: kamil.rafikov

------
rolandleth
SEEKING WORK

Location: Romania

Remote: Yes, only.

Resume:
[https://rolandleth.com/downloads/resume.pdf](https://rolandleth.com/downloads/resume.pdf)

Blog: [https://rolandleth.com](https://rolandleth.com)

Company page & projects:
[https://runtimesharks.com](https://runtimesharks.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/rolandleth](https://github.com/rolandleth)

iOS developer, Node.js & React enthusiast. Started my own software company a
year ago, where I kinda work alone now.

------
khorpy
SEEKING WORK | PART-TIME | REMOTE ONLY

Hi! I am an experienced senior developer currently working full-time on
bootstrapping my own saas startup. I am looking for part-time contract jobs to
support my development. I can help you:

* Build working MVP in a very short time

* Design and develop both front- and back-end parts of the service

* Speed up development process and help ship features faster

* Solve difficult technical problems

* Help understand users needs through analytics

* Many more...

Please email for CV

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Vue, Python, PHP, Go, SQL, NoSQL, GCP,
Linux etc

Github: [https://github.com/khorpy](https://github.com/khorpy) Email:
khorpyakov@gmail.com

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Yes

Technologies:

Mobile: ReactJS, Redux, AngularJS, Ruby, Laravel, Node, Swift, Android, React
Native, Vue

DevOps: AWS, Heroku, Google Cloud Engine

Commerce: Magento, Shopify, WooCommerce

Resume: [https://mobilefirst.in](https://mobilefirst.in)

Github: [http://github.com/mobilefirstinc](http://github.com/mobilefirstinc)

Email: arpan@mobilefirst.in

Rates: 25 USD/ hr

Recent Work:

\- Working with Lending Institution FinTech in USA (Reactjs & Redux)

\- Building eCommerce platform for Charity Merchandise

\- Working with NFL & NHL teams Coaching Applications to improve Players
Performance (Featured in NYT & WSJ)

\- We start with 'Trial Sprints' and help with MVP & POC

------
msadowski
SEEKING WORK | Geneva, Switzerland or remote | Part-time | Robotics

I'm a robotics engineer specialized in drones and mobile robots. I have
experience designing and prototyping robotics systems utilizing ROS. On drones
I have experience working with custom autopilots and Pixhawk (both PX4 and
ArduCopter).

Right now looking for part-time project but I can consider full time after
some period of time.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mateuszsadowski/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mateuszsadowski/)
email: mat@msadowski.ch

------
alx_m
SEEKING WORK - Ruby/Rails - REMOTE

Location: Bucharest, Romania (UTC +2)

I can help you build an MVP or improve/maintain your existing app.

    
    
      * 10 years experience working with web technologies
      * 5 years experience working with Ruby and Rails
      * Focus on business goals
      * Fluent in English
    

For the past 4 years I’ve been working as a full-time Rails developer at an
agency. During this time I have developed internal tools, custom ERP solutions
and a fin-tech product that offers financing to students in the UK and
Germany.

E-mail: alex@alexmarinescu.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK

Location: Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Profile:- [http://adnansiddiqi.me/](http://adnansiddiqi.me/)

Blog: [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Email:- kadnan at gmailDOTcom

Looking for part-time/contract/gigs. Mostly I have worked in web development,
automation, and data mining and analysis.

Also played a bit with Kafka, Elastic Search and a few other Data Engineering
tools(Check blog for the purpose) as well as blockchain development.

If you have something interested then do buzz me.

Thanks

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK: Location: NYC. REMOTE YES

Small Artificial Intelligence shop.

$250/hr. 10 hour minimum.

Free Consultation 15 min. If we can’t add value to your business problem we
will tell you. You need to present your problem.
contact(at)qureshimedia(dot)com

A convergence of algorithmic advances, data proliferation, and tremendous
increases in computing power and storage has propelled AI from hype to
reality.

Convolutional neural network.

COMPUTER VISION

MACHINE LEARNING:

Gradient-boosting trees

Simple neural network

Linear regression

Logistic regression

Linear/quadratic discriminant analysis

Decision tree

Naive Bayes

And more. We will suggest a method based on your business domain / problem.
Give us your business problem!

------
kalehrishi
SEEKING WORK | Agency specialized in building and growing products | San
Francisco and Pune, India

We can help you with:

\- Rapid prototype development \- Iterate product to grow \- Build SAAS with
all necessary features to serve users and grow the product

Skills: iOS/Android, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS, Bootstrap, React, PHP,
Crawling at scale, Browser Extensions, Stripe, SAAS

contact: hello@vshsolutions.com website:
[http://www.vshsolutions.com/](http://www.vshsolutions.com/)

------
whitefang
Full Stack Developer - Seeking Work

JavaScript | Ruby | Python

I specialize in developing frontend applications using Vue and React for fast-
moving businesses. I do most of my backend work in Ruby on Rails and Python.
I'm also familiar with PHP and Golang.

Here is a link to my portfolio which showcases some of my work.
[https://ankit-singhaniya.netlify.com/](https://ankit-singhaniya.netlify.com/)

Feel free to connect and I would love to know what problems you are solving.
:)

------
Keats
SEEKING WORK

Location: France/Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, Rust

Site: [https://www.vincentprouillet.com/](https://www.vincentprouillet.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/Keats](https://github.com/Keats)

Email: hello at vincentprouillet.com

I am a full-stack web developer with an entrepreneurial mind and a good eye
for UX. I've tried my hands at a couple of startups and have experience
working with companies all around the world.

------
thenaturalist
SEEKING WORK

Swiss Army Knife for data analysis, data science & engineering

Location: Berlin

Remote: Yes

Technologies: AWS stack, Python, Spark, SQL, NoSQL

CV: standardresume.co/jankyri

Email: see CV website

I have worked with companies of varying sizes from setting up end-to-end BI
stacks (integration, DWH modelling, visualisation) to specialised integration
or analysis projects. Previous people & project management experience. I ask
the right questions and work effectively with business & tech stakeholders
alike with minimal overhead.

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote

U.S. based senior engineer with experience in devops and functional
programming. Looking to pick up some part time work (up to 10 hours a week).
I'm available for new projects or maintenance of old ones. I will have
availability in a couple of months.

Tools:

    
    
        Ansible, Jenkins, Gitlab, Docker, Git
    

Languages:

    
    
        Elixir, Clojure, Go, Python (Flask / Django), Javascript
    

Email: christopher.d.bui@gmail.com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
dasmoth
SEEKING WORK | Full-stack Developer and Data Wrangler

Location: Southern UK.

Remote: Yes.

Portfolio / Contact: [https://tad.me.uk/](https://tad.me.uk/)

I build data-intensive applications with a particular focus on visual front-
ends. Bioinformatics and Genomics are where I have the greatest domain
expertise, but a lot of the ideas are much more general. Technologies of
choice include Javascript, React and Clojure.

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
dylanpyle
SEEKING FREELANCER | CALA ([https://ca.la](https://ca.la)) | REMOTE or NYC

Required: React, ES6, modern HTML/CSS

Great to have: TypeScript, node.js, webGL

We're looking for someone with strong frontend chops to help us with a well-
scoped project building out some pages on our site. Attention to detail and
deep knowledge of modern web technology is crucial.

Please send examples of past work to d@ca.la

------
zargoht
SEEKING WORK | Remote I’ma senior QA with 12 Years of testing web / mobile
apps , also worked in the video game industry for consoles and mobile devices.

Experience: Manual testing , MySQL, Jmeter, Soap UI,

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QNhYVx88_2YSvrYOZeeAEVYsbD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QNhYVx88_2YSvrYOZeeAEVYsbDBtJR7k)

Email: fedeforci@gmail.com

------
helij
SEEKING WORK | London, UK | London or REMOTE

I am full stack Python/Django developer and can deliver your minimum viable
product in a month along with a nice and unique polished design. Due to
extensive experience in marketing and SEO in one of the leading agencies in
the UK I can help layout a plan for online marketing as well.

For further info and chat ping me on jupiterandganymede@protonmail.ch

------
quackware
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles (LA) / Remote

\- Full Stack Developer with experience in Fintech, Aerospace Manufacturing,
MVP websites and apps

\- Work primarily with Node, React, Meteor, C#, Angular.

\- Also experienced in Java (Android), C++, Spark, HBase, Hadoop, Python

Website & Portfolio:
[http://www.curtismlarson.com](http://www.curtismlarson.com)

Email: curtis (at) curtismlarson.com

------
dizzystar
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: ok

Specialty surrounds fixing up code and databases.

Main languages include Python, PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, and Clojure. I'm okay
with others languages and pretty good with servers.

I'm mainly Linux and currently use an Apple. I probably can't help much with
Windows.

GitHub: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
urlwolf
SEEKING FREELANCER: Deep Learning Retreat | Part-time instructor | San
Francisco | REMOTE | Part-time

Side gig for someone who loves teaching and mentoring. Can be on a weekend
day, make sure your contract with your fulltime employer allows that. If you
don't know deep learning to a level you can teach it but know classical ML,
you are good. You are a specialist in one ML domain. You're a good
communicator, you're self-sufficient & you're passionate about the work you
do.

==Mission==

Take 'Bedroom deep learning' to the next level. Every participant comes out of
the door with a portfolio project that has social impact, ideally at scale.

At DLR, we believe (in spite of the hype) deep learning is actually
underappreciated. It has more potential to generate an impact than most other
technologies. Big companies (Google, Amazon, Facebook, Netflix, Waymo, Uber,
Apple, etc.) are ‘killing it’ using deep learning in their products. You hear
you need lots of data and computation to build anything remotely useful. This
is just not true. You don’t need to be a corporation to have ridiculous
amounts of effect with deep learning!

The more we talk to companies interviewing today, the more apparent it is: A
portfolio project is decisive when making hiring judgments. Jeremy Howard
recommends it. Andrew Ng recommends it. Why? It’s far better at discriminating
talent than any other proxy (CVs don’t work; pedigree doesn’t work; puzzles
don’t work).

You can read more about our method here:
[https://deeplearningretreat.com/method-and-
manifesto/](https://deeplearningretreat.com/method-and-manifesto/) See also
the kind of projects we build: a combination of cheap hardware and deep
learning that produces serious social impact.

==Company Values==

[https://deeplearningretreat.com/work-at-
dlr/](https://deeplearningretreat.com/work-at-dlr/) We follow the 'Teal' model
(Book: reinventing organizations). The company has a strong purpose and
everyone is autonomous and empowered.

Other instructors tell us that they learn a lot by teaching here. You can join
anyone else's session anytime.

We are customer funded.

==Interview==

Video call (1 hr) >> Test (3 hrs) >> teaching to DLR participants (half-to-
full day)

------
michaelchisari
SEEKING WORK (West Hollywood, CA) && (Los Angeles || Remote)

Senior Engineer / Software & Systems Architecture

Python, Flask, Scala, JS, Node, React, Apache NiFi, AWS

20 years experience

Front-End development & architecture

Micro-services development and architecture

Data pipelines & toolchain design and development

Management experience & strong people skills

Decentralized networks & social network development

    
    
      michael@chisari.us

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 7 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
matthall28
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vancouver, BC Canada / Toronto, ON Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Laravel, PHP, VueJS, AngularJS 1/2+, Ionic, Cordova, Electron

Website: [http://matthewhall.ca](http://matthewhall.ca)

Email: matthall28@gmail.com

I'm a full-stack developer with experience building MVPs and growing MVPs into
scalable products

------
andrewsk
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles, California | Remote Only | Part-Time/ Full-Time

Technologies: Node.js, ReactJS, React Native, iOS (Swift and Objective-C),
AWS, PostgreSQL, Heroku, Firebase

email: andiskim@gmail.com [https://www.appgenius.io](https://www.appgenius.io)

------
sdegutis
SEEKING WORK

Portfolio: [https://sdegutis.com](https://sdegutis.com)

Remote: Yes

Location: Chicago IL

Relocate: No

Technologies:

* macOS / Cocoa

* Electron / WebKit

* React.js / Redux.js / TypeScript / Node.js / Express.js

* HTML / CSS / JavaScript (ES6, ESNext, etc)

* MongoDB / Postgres / SQLite

* Clojure / Datomic

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS/Android/Mobile development

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: contact@quarkworks.co

------
kreutz
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote/San Francisco

Front End - React, React Native, Apollo, GraphQL, Redux, Back End - Ruby,
Rails, Node.js, Postgres, Redis

Contact: jobs@lugg.com

------
mars4rp
SEEKING PART TIME WORK for EQUITY!

Location: CA, REMOTE ONLY.

Node, C#, Vue, .net MVC, SQL, Scrapping ...

contact in profile.

